# What books to read after reading Tolkien - recomendations?



## Sammyboy

As the title says, what books would you recommend I read after Tolkien? What would be good books that are in a similar style/vein to JRRT's books?

I see many a fantasy-type books in the bookshop and wonder whether to buy it or not, but never quite sure as I suspect that no matter what I read I will be dissapointed as Tolkien's books are one hell of a benchmark! 

I love the 'escapism' of it all, the all-encompassing nature of middle-earth and how well it is constructed, it's history, features, maps, languages, customs, characters and races, so well made it makes you feel as if you're there. Also the depth of character development too, and storylines that are not too far-fetched or convoluted as some may be.

Who/what can you recommend to me to try reading next, something that won't leave me feeling dissapointed or thinking 'Lord of the Rings did that so much better', what book/series/author could take me as far away from this world and it's troubles as JRRT can?

I hope I'm making sense, I'm writing this at 4am whilst doing my last night shift at work so a bit tired!


----------



## Sammyboy

No recommendations? Perhaps there's nothing that comes anywhere near JRRT's work!


----------



## Thorondor_

Believe me, I am asking myself the same question for some good time; I'll be watching this thread with interest. At the moment, I am reading the War of the ancients trilogy, but it's not very convincing.


----------



## Sammyboy

Thorondor_ said:


> Believe me, I am asking myself the same question for some good time; I'll be watching this thread with interest. At the moment, I am reading the War of the ancients trilogy, but it's not very convincing.


 
I've found a couple of Phillip Pullman's books in local charity shops (The Amber Spyglass and Northern Lights) but haven't read them yet, they're supposed to be very good and I believe they're making films out of those books?

As I say, I have a feeling that whatever book/author I buy in this genre simply won't measure up to Tolkien, correct me if I'm wrong someone, but people simply don't write books like that any more... if ever? Though Tolkien was pretty unique, and has set a very high benchmark indeed.


----------



## Eledhwen

Philip Pullman's 'His Dark Materials' trilogy is very well written, but I did not like the story. It is also anti-Christian, which may matter to some people.

Books I have found good are Jonathan Strange and Mr Norris by Susanna Clarke (really weird! - set in Napoleonic times). Also, if you can cope with fifteen story threads and ten times as many Celtic names, then Nikolai Tolstoi's 'The Coming of the King - the first book of Merlin' is also good. Both books feature the Raven King and draw heavily on existing folklore. I am biased towards the latter of these because I know the areas in which much of the story is set quite well.

A rather derivative, but very good series is Stephen Donaldson's 'Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, Unbeliever' which goes on for six or seven books and has many cultures that are suspiciously similar to those of Middle-earth (especially for those who've read the Sil). The 'hero' is a damaged man who finds himself dragged unasked into another 'world' where circumstances lead the people to believe he has been sent to help them destroy their dark lord problem.

As a rule of thumb, though, I have found that any book that claims to match up to Tolkien will disappoint.


----------



## Sammyboy

I have to admit I'm not religious at all, so probably won't mind the anti-religion aspect of Pullman's books, but having read the synopsis on the back of the book I'm not so sure whether I'll like them or not.

The Tolstoi book and the Donaldson book sound intriguing, I might give those a try, or see if they have them at my local library.

The problem I might have is that no matter how much I try not to do it, I'll be comparing whatever I'm reading with Tolkien, and by the sounds of things will end up dissapointed! I need to take each book on it's indivdual merits. I might start using our local library to 'try before I buy' other books/series in this genre.


----------



## Lindir

I would recommend George Martin. His books does not in any significant way resemble those of Tolkien so I doubt they would leave you disappointed. The fact is that I probably like them even better than I like Tolkien. They are quite graphic though and if you don't appeciate that, read something else. Something else could for example be Robin Hobb, J.V. Jones or even (though doubtful) Robert Jordan.


----------



## Sammyboy

Roughly, what are those books about from the author's you've mentioned Lindir? A quick synopsis please?  

What I might do in the future is take a note of all the authors names posted here that pique my interest, take a trip to the library and see if they have any of their books in I could borrow.


----------



## Mike

Well, you might as well go back to the source. Tolkien has influenced most of modern fantasy since LOTR came out, meaning you'll see similarities quite easily. So why not go to pre-Tolkien? Why not try the "other" author who has influenced the modern fantasy world to a great (if not equal) degree? Try some Robert E. Howard.

While most famous for the "Conan" stories, I'd recommend most of his fantasy work if you're looking for something thirty times removed from Tolkien. It's good stuff...though it's hard to find his stories these days instead of some pasticher using his characters to boost his career (Ahem...Robert Jordan...ahem).

"The Chronicles of Prydain" by Lloyd Alexander are another top pick. Read all five books. They draw deeply from Welsh folklore and therefore are richly detailed. The characters and writing are excellent. And while there are some "suspicious" similarities to Tolkien (especially at the end of Book 5) you have to remember, again, that these are more heavily influenced by Welsh mythology, and really Lloyd Alexander just used the same source material as tolkien for some some areas. Also remember...Prydain=Wales, and they won't bother you one bit!


----------



## Sammyboy

I know it's not the quite the same but I did like the first Conan film with Arnie in it, so I will hopefully enjoy the book even more (as is usually the case!)

An author that does seem to come up a lot I've seen is David Gemill. He seems to have had some good write ups, though he seems to be one of those prolific 'Catherine Cookson/Stephen King' type authors that seem to release many books each year. Is Gemill any good? And which of his books to start with if so?


----------



## DGoeij

Tolkiens writing is quite unique as far as I'm concerned. I don't think there are many writers who can get away with a style like his. I don't think you should compare writers too much. It's like comparing movie directors. There are so many ways to tell a story, you'll find many who did it in a way you can enjoy although they're hardly the same. Also, if the story s*cks, no writer/director can make anything of it, so why bother? I usually end up sitting through movies I don't think are particulary good, but that's just two wasted hours. A lousy book I tend to give at least 10% (of it's number of pages), if it stays rotten, I tend to discard it.

I read a lot of military history, but that's a hobby I'll won't tire you with and I try to read some 'literature' from time to time. (1984, Sherlock Holmes, Moby ****, Last of the Mohicans, Lord of the Flies, Cider House Rules, stuff like that), but I guess you wish to know which 'fantasy' or perhaps 'weird fiction' I appreciated.

I do really recommend Robin Hobb. I recently discovered her Farseer books and she's great at it. Believable characters for instance. People with fears, hope, love and friendship in a fantasy world. Quite an achievment IMHO.

I'm also an absolute Pratchett fan. Anybody who enjoys fantasy and humorous satire is bound to like his Discworld series.

I also enjoyed the 'Otherland' series by Tad Williams, although that's more science fiction. I haven't read any of the fantasy he's produced.

And perhaps a bit of a weird one, but 'Watership Down' by Richard Adams and his later 'Tales from Watership Down' are books I can recommend anyone who likes to read a good story. I'm not sure if it classifies as fantasy, but it's a great adventure and very well written.


----------



## Varokhâr

Definitely go back to the sources and inspirations of Tolkien. The Icelandic Sagas are great material, as is the Prose and Poetic Eddas, the Arthurian legends, and Beowulf. Deepening one's knowledge of medieval literature will also enhance one's experiences with Tolkien's writings - at least, that's how I've found it.

I'm still slogging through Robert Jordan's _The Wheel of Time_ series. It's a pretty unique take on fantasy fiction, what with the notion of the "One Power" and the male and female versions of it. It's terribly labrynthian, but a lot of fun - and post-Tolkien works like this really showcase just how much influence JRR had on fantasy fiction in general.

What, no Harry Potter?  I've never read the books, but my wife loves them, and has taken to reading them to me on long car trips. It's a light, fun little world to dip into.


----------



## Sammyboy

That's one author I've already discovered, JK Rowling! I do enjoy the Harry Potter books, they do seem to have some of that 'escapism' that you get with JRRT in a different way.


----------



## Neumy

With Tolkien, I find that I can read his books multiple times and not get bored. Other authors ... not so much. On a quick reflection, the only other series that I've read more than once was Timothy Zahn's Amber series. Very enjoyable. 

As above, I enjoy Robin Hobbs - her style is good. Terry Brooks was also entertaining. I'm sure there's more, but no one has ever captured the magical writing style of Tolkien.


----------



## Ermundo

One thing that bears mind when you think of it, how come so many people never seem to get tired of Tolkien? It has to be in the millions! Why so many?

To the point, I've decided to reread Eragon (by Christopher Paolini). The book is of the kind that you can read it again, but after a while you get tired of it.


----------



## Sammyboy

JRRT does seem to be infintely more readable than many books out there, and there's more to explore to really 'flesh out' Middle Earth, and other stories to read like 'Leaf by Niggle', 'Farmer Giles of Ham', etc., which I'll be looking out for soon!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ooh Beowulf is excellent! I've read parts and loved it. It's really really a great poem thing.


----------



## Starbrow

I don't think anything can follow LOTR except more Tolkien. But there are some other fantasies that I have also greatly enjoyed. I would recommend The Winter of the World trilogy by Michael Scott Rohan. It has the same "feeling of depth" to it without it seeming like a derivative. I also like the Earthsea books by Ursula K. LeGuin. It is a well written series, but quite different in themes from LOTR.


----------

